# disc brakes squeeling



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2011)

Hi all, recently purchased an off the shelf Forme rage 2011 hardtail. This is the first time I've had disc brakes and my word they do make a racket. a high squeeling and a rubbing sound. Only done about 30 miles on it sofar due to being at work.

Is this normal?

Is it just that they are new and need running in?

The bike was serviced before collecting from LBS so should be set up right.


Any thoughts out there would be welcome.



I should add that it seems to be mostly the rear brake.


----------



## cycleruk (8 Nov 2011)

nosiey brakes are sometimes to do with brake adjustment, if there new, then they will need bedding in a bit, if its still doing it, then take it back to the lbs for them to have a look. noisy brakes can be quite hard to sort out first time, so you may have to go back a few times before it is fixed. hope this helps


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2011)

Cheers cycler, thought that was probably likely. Got my free service mid December so I'll try and get plenty of miles done before then and see if it improves.

I would assume that brake adjustments would be part of the service.


----------



## Cubist (9 Nov 2011)

Salty seadog said:


> Cheers cycler, thought that was probably likely. Got my free service mid December so I'll try and get plenty of miles done before then and see if it improves.
> 
> I would assume that brake adjustments would be part of the service.



To an extent yes the LBS will be able to sort them out at service time, but you owe it to yourself to learn how to adjust them yourself. People think hydraulic brakes are complicated but trust me, they are actually simpler to own and adjust than rim brakes. 

Your squealing sound will be either pads not bedded in, in which case ride the bike down some hills whilst braking hard enough to heat the pads and discs up. Let them cool down and centre the calipers. This involves slackening the bolts holding the calipers to the frame, squeezing the brake lever and retightening the two bolts. It takes about twenty seconds. This will end the rubbing sounds. 

Or it could be that the pads are wet.... mine squeal in wet conditions.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2011)

Cheers cubist, did 30 miles today and they seem to be ok now. No squeeling just a bit of friction sound which I guess is normal.


I will be getting back to grips with sorting out my own adjustments. I always did previously(8 year break) but have never had discs so I'll educate myself on them. I never was an expert though...


----------



## argonsixar (17 Nov 2011)

A quick tip. Try cleaning the disc with a bit of dilute vinegar. It sounds silly but it will take off any surface grease that can cause the Squeal. It takes ten seconds to do and worked for me.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Nov 2011)

cheers argonsixar, it seems to have sorted itself out now so I think as it was a new bike they just needed a bit of bedding in, but a tip worth remembering for the future.


----------



## billy1561 (4 Dec 2011)

Mine were howling today but the bike hasn't been out of the shed for ages so i guess dust etc won't help. Seemed a little quieter after about 15 miles.


----------



## bjellys (16 Dec 2011)

I have a Specialized Hardrock disc that keeps squealing even when the brakes are off .
What I found was that the brake discs were getting contaminated so I now clean them every few days with a spirit based degreaser. I mainly ride off road morning and evening in muddy conditions I think this is where the contamination comes from or my liberal use of WD40


----------



## Cubist (18 Dec 2011)

bjellys said:


> I think this is where the contamination comes from or my *liberal use of WD40*


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Feb 2012)

bjellys said:


> I have a Specialized Hardrock disc that keeps squealing even when the brakes are off .
> What I found was that the brake discs were getting contaminated so I now clean them every few days with a spirit based degreaser. I mainly ride off road morning and evening in muddy conditions I think this is where the contamination comes from or my liberal use of WD40


 
roflol one of my sons decided to spray my front disc brakes with WD40 and ruined them! Had to buy new pads as degreaser did not fix the fact that they now would not stop the bike


----------

